# Terrible twos?!



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

Having problems at the moment which I think may be related to terrible twos. LO is now 2 years 8 months. She is absolutely awful trying to get her in car seat and I nearly always end up in tears. Any ideas, Please!  x


----------



## crazyspaniel (Sep 12, 2012)

Sounds like your having a tough time at the moment x
Distraction and bribery or positive reinforcement if you prefer, have worked here sometimes other times I've had to just sit in the car and make things very boring until she complied.  
Hugs, it's hard work x


----------



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

I have also sat in car for ages hoping she will eventually get bored! Feel bad using bribery. Positive reinforcement seems so much more acceptable! x


----------



## bulmer (Sep 5, 2010)

I used to give her something "important" to hold for me  to distract her or ask her a question just before putting her into car for example can you see the blue car/big dog/how many red cars etc. I'm lucky that she's very nosy and therefore easy to distract. I also found it useful to tell her why she was getting into the car but making it something she liked - going home to play with whatever the toy of the week is. She always likes to know why she has to do something, that hasn't changed and she 4 now - good luck, it passes x


----------

